# Plywood Cabinet with Sliding Door How To



## KAL_13 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi all,

I was interested in building the hanging cabinets in the attached photo and I was wondering if there is a DIY project that anyone knows of that I can follow. I would buy the cabinets but I have a small kitchen space so I need to make them custom dimensions and they seem relatively simple for a novice like me, but since they will be holding dishes I want to make sure they are sturdy enough for such weights.

On a side note, I was interested in setting up a small wood shop. Since I live in LA I have a very small space so I could only get the basics. Any recommendations on versatile equipment for a beginners shop would be appreciated.

Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

The local library or bookstore will have books on how to build several types of cabinets. I would start there.


----------



## lumbrj (Sep 12, 2015)

I am planning to build one very similar to yours. I found a plan at this site:

http://www.familyhandyman.com/garage/storage/installing-large-garage-cabinets/view-all

Hope that helps.


----------



## Manucho (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello, what wood is the one you used?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

There more videos than you can shake a stick at on YouTurbe on you subject.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sliding+doors+on+cabinets


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

If I understand correctly, you are thinking of building your cabinets with sliding doors. I have only one suggestion based on experience. Do not make your doors slide in grooves. They will quickly accumulate dirt and gunk and become very sticky in operation. Instead, make your doors thick enough so that they can have a groove in the bottom to ride on a raised rail. These will stay clean longer and work smoother in the long term.


----------



## Icantthinkofaname (Jul 28, 2020)

I agree with resisting the urge to use sliding doors in a shop due to buildup of dirt and debris. I'm a fan of The Wood Whisperer's shop cabinets. He guides you through the build and make it very easy to learn.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Should you choose to go with sliding bypass doors, you can buy plastic tracks ...and they work a lot better than shop cut ones.


----------

